# Trophy Whitetail hunt Raffle. Only 1500 tickets will be sold



## chopperloui (Dec 16, 2005)

*Trophy Whitetail hunt Raffle. Only 1500 tickets will be sold* 

The Ubly Fox Hunters Club is raffling off a guided 1 on 1 hunt for a 169 class Whitetail Buck on the elite Muy Grande Ranch in Millersbury, Mi. 

Tickets are $10 each & only 1500 will be sold. so the ODDS are excellent!
The hunt can be schedules during September thru December. First class lodging, food & beverages are included.
Check out theit web site http://www.muygranderanch.com/

The drawing will be held September 8th. Need not be present to win.

Get your tickets now! A great hunt opportunity for a womans hunt or childs hunt!

Contact Dale for tickets 989-551-9031 or email [email protected] 








Read more at Michigan-Sportsman.com: Trophy Whitetail hunt Raffle. Only 1500 tickets will be sold - The Michigan Sportsman Forums http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?p=3732318#post3732318#ixzz1TPNIXXbs


----------

